# Look who I got to photograph yesterday :)



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great shots.....love the last pic of Mira with the duck!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Marlene, these are so great! I may need you to come take some pictures of Jack and Chloe soon!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, that is really good.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are AWESOME!!! Great job Mar!! We'll need to hear more about this "Golden Paws Pet Photography" as well...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome shots Mar!! Nice work!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great work Marlene! You got some amazing shots.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics and a wonderful retriever!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning, stunning pictures of a gorgeous dog Marlene.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful photographs. You beautifully captured the joy in Mira's eyes with action shots--not easy to do but you did!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the pictures. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love them all, but I really like the water one, because of the colors, but also her momentum! I cannot wait to see the rest of the pictures!

PS, I also posted a link to this thread in the field section.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are great shots...and a beautiful dog. Ok, I think I am 3rd on the list, everyone pick a number so Marlene can come to your home and take pictures of your golden


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning photo's Marlene....do you have an hourly rate for the Georgia area?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, great shots!! you are very talented!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a future in photography, Marlene  Wonderful photos. My favorite is the one in the water too, just love the colors and the textures, and the mood. Fabulous !!!!!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow! Nice Job! I am no good lol  I like to pretend!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, awesome photos!!!!Stop by in Alabama on you annual shooting voyage.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great shots of a beautiful dog!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the second one with all the colors.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Marlene!

Of course Jessica knows how I feel about the subject too! 

That looked like a great day.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

GREAT job!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

amazing photos!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME Pics, and Awesome Job, Sammydog!!!!!!::


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks you guys for all the compliments on my photos!! (and I know Jessica appreciates all the compliments on Mira ) 




goldenjackpuppy said:


> Marlene, these are so great! I may need you to come take some pictures of Jack and Chloe soon!


Just say when!!!  I know of a perfect location right near you!





mm03gn said:


> Those are AWESOME!!! Great job Mar!! We'll need to hear more about this "Golden Paws Pet Photography" as well...


haha it's my new pet photography business!! Jessica and Mira were my first customers, and I've got a 2nd already lined up. I'm very excited and hope to be able to gain a lot of fun experience and practice. 

Here's my Facebook business page in case anyone wants to support me by "liking" it 

Golden Paws Pet Photography


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is awesome you got to photograph a GRF member! Beautiful shots, and good luck with your new business! I am holding pet photography off until I at least graduate college, but I'll definitely be starting one day as well 

I also "liked" your page on facebook


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You're really very talented Marlene! Those pics are just gorgeous - of course, with a model like Mira ... it only makes the photographers job all the more easy!

What an exciting business for you! You'll get to meet so many great dogs! 

Kim


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Fabulous pictures, you are very talented. I wish you didn't live on the west coast or I would have had you do my pictures, but if you are ever in NJ PLEASE CALL!!!
Mira is so beautiful you must have had a lot of fun with her.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shots Marlene! Good luck with Goldenpaws, keep us posted!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh WOW! Awesome shots!


----------

